# Trouble Finding Correct Built In Microwave Size



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

15 years ago, I helped a friend modify his cupboard because there was no replacement that would fit. When that one quit a couple years ago they could not find one to fit that modified size.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

years ago, when i was buying. i looked at the under counter micro's. they were completely different than the staandard sizze. and very expensive.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you sure your 'microwave cabinet' is sized for a built-in? Not just a parking spot (shelf) for a regular one?


----------



## kgressler (Jun 12, 2006)

u2slow said:


> Are you sure your 'microwave cabinet' is sized for a built-in? Not just a parking spot (shelf) for a regular one?


Yes, It is a microwave base cabinet.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

kgressler said:


> Yes, It is a microwave base cabinet.


Still... how do know its for a built-in? I've wired a lot of microwave receptacles in condos (in kitchen island base cabinets) that were for countertop models.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I think these first two I came across fit. You probably won't have the trim. Keep looking til you find one you like.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Built in microwaves will commonly be sold with a trim kit (separate part number). So long as the hole is not hugely oversized, the trim kit should cover the gaps. My microwave would seem to fit your cabinet, just you would have to open up the hole a little (as I had to also, when I installed mine). My cabinet had a faceplate that I removed and modified.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> Built in microwaves will commonly be sold with a trim kit (separate part number). So long as the hole is not hugely oversized, the trim kit should cover the gaps. My microwave would seem to fit your cabinet, just you would have to open up the hole a little (as I had to also, when I installed mine). My cabinet had a faceplate that I removed and modified.
> 
> View attachment 633316


Yea try to fine one that gives you both measurements.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If the OP is looking to put a microwave in a base cabinet, s/he probably should be looking at drawer microwaves. The "box" for the microwave will fit the cabinet, and the face will extend to fill the space in front. S/he won't like the price though.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, I didn't catch that its in a base cabinet. That would imply a drawer microwave. Sharp owns most of the patents on those, and manufactures the units for most of the other manufacturers, so I would expect the sizes to be pretty similar. OP, are you looking for a drawer microwave ?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

huesmann said:


> S/he won't like the price though.


Besides the price, I didn't like them in general. I prefer them at eye level so I can see the food. Similarly, the controls are all 2 feet lower than I would prefer. And I didn't like to wait for the electric motor to slowly extend/retract the drawers.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> Besides the price, I didn't like them in general. I prefer them at eye level so I can see the food. Similarly, the controls are all 2 feet lower than I would prefer. And I didn't like to wait for the electric motor to slowly extend/retract the drawers.


are you tall ? short/er folks probably would like them. i wanted one, but not for $1500+ 8 yeears ago. 
OTR micro's can be a pita, or even dangerous, for shorter people. i was going to do a OTR micro, but i found a scratch & dent almost like new $1000 range hood for $50 = looks great ! but now, where to put the micro ? we have plenty of counter space. but i didn't spend $3000 on granite to put a micro on it. so, now, its on a cart.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

No not tall, I'm a little shorter than average. But the controls on a drawer microwave end up below countertop level --- I'm not a midget. Typically, controls face straight out, so you don't get a good view unless you kneel down. One model had the controls that can pivot out so that it would place the controls rather like a dishwasher with controls on top of the door. OTR microwaves have to be certain distance from the burner -- that puts them just a touch high, but not the end of the world. I had a OTR once when my only other location option would have needed a microwave with a right-hand door hinge, for proper access (not sure if you ever noticed, but there is no such thing as a microwave with RH door hinge). Now, I got a microwave nook that puts the microwave center at about 4-1/2 feet off the ground --- perfect.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, its a personal preference thing.

i have noticed the no RH door thing. 

i would do a small, flatish, micro hanging from a cabinet, but i have other fish to fry right now, and its not a real issue for us.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I googled "built in microwave base cabinet'. Smart sellers will link appliances that fit.

see: Frigidaire Professional 2.2 Cu. Ft. Stainless Steel Built-In Microwave - FPMO227NUF

Trim kit.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This too:









putting a built-in microwave in a base cabinet?


We do not have space in the upper portion of our kitchen for a regular microwave, and do not want to monopolize valuable countertop space for one. I also am trying not to spend $750 on a microwave drawer. Has anyone put a regular built in one in a base cabinet and if so, do you like it? or is it...




www.houzz.com


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

microwave base cabs don't have to have a $pecialty micro, you can just stick one in. Here's 2 examples:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Both of those examples still suffer from the "gotta kneel.squat/bend over to fiddle with the controls" issue (at least for non-midgets), though.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

wife was watching a home show. the new kitchen had a drawer micro. the panel flipped up. pretty cool me thinks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

What was the upcharge for that coolness?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> What was the upcharge for that coolness?


i don't even want to know what it cost = above my paygrade


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Both of those examples still suffer from the "gotta kneel.squat/bend over to fiddle with the controls" issue


You mean like you kinda do with most dishwashers, or when using the bottom oven of a double oven?

The $$$ built-in will have controls a bit higher like the 1st pic, or just stick in a regular micro with/without trim and deal with it like the 2nd pic. Alternatives are sitting on the counter taking up space, OTR poor exhaust, or wall cabinet shelf which sticks out into your forehead. All options seem have a checkmark against it.


----------

